# Finally took pics of my addiction! picture heavy!



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 11, 2005)

ok so the first picture is what i started out M.A.C wise. and the pictures after that , is what Specktra has done to me!! not that im complaining!! and it just keeps building. i sweet talked my husband into getting some of the holiday minis.. woo hoo. and then the last pics are my old drug store makeup addiction. i still use some of it, but most of it is just cause i cant throw it away. its all to pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my first official mac products




and then this happened
pigment samples came first




then it was all down hill after that! or up hill i would say!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























then i have my old highend faves, also w/depotted milani e/s and my maybeline mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and my drug store addiction that once was...
glitters, empty pigment samples, lipstick and gloss




eyeshadows/creams and eyeliners




and blush and foundation/powders. i could never find the right shade..




and my misc. brushes and what i hold them in


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 11, 2005)

o yah, and what i hold my mac in


----------



## user4 (Nov 11, 2005)

niiiiiice!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 11, 2005)

great collection! i also have that plastic drawer thing. i love it. way easy to get to than opening my traincase all the time.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

**faints**


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_o yah, and what i hold my mac in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

*Where did you get that holder? Gosh Im so jealous of your collection.  Are you a makeup artist? Or is all that MU for you? lol Well hopefully in the next year I will catch up with some of you girls haha.  *


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 11, 2005)

Pink Minx, i got the holders at target. they two other sizes. they are fantastic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all that makeup is for me. but next week im going to go get my buisness license to start up my own free lancing buisness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 turning 30 has gave me some much motivation to do do what i love the most. which is doing makeup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanx to everyone else too


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 12, 2005)

nice one! What is the white MAC palette-like thingy in the first picture?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_nice one! What is the white MAC palette-like thingy in the first picture?_

 

its the eye shadow palette from Holiday 2002 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my MAC purchase ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i still use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has last forever!!


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_o yah, and what i hold my mac in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Dude, i SO need one of those. Where did you get that? Although that'd be really hard to tote from the boyfriend's house and back to my house..


----------



## sigwing (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_its the eye shadow palette from Holiday 2002 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my MAC purchase ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i still use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has last forever!!_

 
Ditto....one of my first, too!!!  And I have the lip palette still but gave the e/s one to my niece!  I guess I don't regret it....I don't think!  It's a goody!


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Dude, i SO need one of those. Where did you get that? Although that'd be really hard to tote from the boyfriend's house and back to my house.._

 
well you have two options hooksalot.

1) buy two of those thingies.  keep one at nick's and one on your bathroom counter.

2) just buy one for you, clean out your train case, and ONLY use it when you're going to stay at nicks for the night. (or when you come visit mehhhhhhh <3).

i would LOVE one of those plastic thingies, but i don't have ANYWHERE to put it. damnit!  hurry up new house!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 1, 2005)

running to target!  Your collection is big~!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

gorgeous colours :]


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 2, 2005)

great collection.  i love the makeup holder for your mac.  i think i'll have to run to target to get one!


----------



## Blessed_Woman (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_o yah, and what i hold my mac in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Can u tell me the exact name of that thingy thing if u can remember, coz i spent like an hr in target tryna find it... yes so sad but hey it will inspire me to hav a collection like urs soon


----------



## belencina (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice! I need an organizer as yours...


----------



## juxt (Dec 9, 2005)

cute collection.. i like those tray thingys you hold your MAC in..

too bad there's no target here =(


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

like the collection


----------



## makeupaddict (Dec 16, 2005)

wowwwww.. nothing else I can say.. >>fainted<<


----------



## glimmer88 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_*Where did you get that holder? Gosh Im so jealous of your collection.  Are you a makeup artist? Or is all that MU for you? lol Well hopefully in the next year I will catch up with some of you girls haha.  *_

 
I am so jealous of your stuff too! I love the way you do your eye makeup........Did take you forever to learn how to get it that perfect?.........


----------



## user2 (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn that's pretty nice! 

MAC is evil....it sneaks into your traincase like a sniper!


----------



## Isis (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW that's alot!


----------



## angela (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_o yah, and what i hold my mac in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I love your collection!! may i ask where you got the lipstick and lipglass holder thingies??


----------



## angela (Feb 5, 2006)

oops sorry! i just scrolled down and saw that my question was already answered! thank you


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 5, 2006)

i love what u keep ur brushes in is that just those pencil holder things?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Loving Your Collection Girlie!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL the bottom of my purse looks like your lip stuff drawer. Just a ton of different lip stuff


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

pretty!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

